# Turner Motorsport Teams Up To Send Kids To Camp



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

Camp Boggy Creek and Turner Motorsport

Daytona, Florida, USA - 2/4/2005 - Turner Motorsport, the USA's preeminent BMW tuner, announces their sponsorship of an individual for a week's stay at Camp Boggy Creek. Camp Boggy Creek hosts children with life-threatening illnesses for a week of fun, adventure, and independence in a setting that also provides complete medical care. The donation was made by company president, Will Turner, on behalf of the entire Turner Motorsport organization.

Camp Boggy Creek is a year-round facility designed for kids with chronic and life-threatening illnesses to experience the usual summertime activities like swimming, boating, horseback riding, and arts & crafts. Between early morning swims and evening campfires, children whose lives have been a series of medical procedures and hospital stays are transformed into just "kids." The Camp is located on 232 acres of wooded land near Orlando in Eustis, Florida and includes facilities for the camper as well as his/her family. While the kids have the opportunity to take part in the "traditional" camping activities, the parents and siblings can also find support among others in similar situations.

Will Turner, president of Turner Motorsport, Inc and driver of the #95 Turner Motorsport/H&R Springs BMW 330i:
"Camp Boggy Creek is an impressive organization with a year-round program for kids and their families. Turner Motorsport wants to help support their programs with this sponsorship and give a camper a week of fun in the Florida sun."

Turner Motorsport Inc has over ten years of experience in the racing, tuning, and servicing of BMWs. We are always ready to apply this expertise to making BMWs and MINIs more fun to drive. Turner Motorsport's Race Team is very active across North America. We won the Speed Touring Car Driver's Title in 2003 and repeated the feat in 2004. We provide racing equipment and consultation to teams running in SCCA Club Racing, SCCA Pro Racing, BMWCCA Club Racing, and Grand Am Cup as well as several international series. Turner Motorsport will be entering three BMWs in today's Grand Am Cup race at Daytona Speedway in Florida.

Click on http://www.boggycreek.org/default.asp to see this session's results.
See http://www.tmsracing.com for more Turner Motorsport Racing Action!


----------

